# One on One software Perfect Effects 8 offer free download until Jan 28th



## docsavage123 (Jan 25, 2014)

http://www.ononesoftware.com/landing/pe8offer/

Got sent this by one of my friends it looks great for free

works with all adobe lightroom, photoshop, photoshop elements and apple apperture or standalone

cant pass this up for free ;D

REMEMBER OFFER ENDS JAN 28th

enjoy!


----------



## i2c (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks )


----------



## marv_b (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome, just got it thank you Docsavage123


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 25, 2014)

docsavage123 said:


> http://www.ononesoftware.com/landing/pe8offer/
> 
> Got sent this by one of my friends it looks great for free
> 
> ...


AWESOME! ... downloaded and installed on the MBP ... now, going to download for the iMac ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## docsavage123 (Jan 25, 2014)

It allows you to install it on 2 machines. There are other free software plugins on their site as well.

cheers guys


----------



## axtstern (Jan 25, 2014)

THX from Germany


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Downloaded and installed the software and presets.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 25, 2014)

docsavage123 said:


> http://www.ononesoftware.com/landing/pe8offer/
> 
> Got sent this by one of my friends it looks great for free
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Badger (Jan 25, 2014)

How awesome is this?! Downloaded but haven't played with it yet. It doesn't matter how good or bad this is, IT IS FREE!

Thanks for the link ;D


----------



## fugu82 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanx so much!


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you, doc savage123, for bringing this to our attention! I would have never known about this otherwise. I just downloaded it on my iMac.


----------

